# When do you rate the riders?



## Sarah Commap (Nov 16, 2015)

I wonder when the drivers will rate the riders? Is that right that when the drivers report that the trip is done, the app will show 5 stars so that the drivers can choose?

I am asking because for the riders, we don't get to rate the drivers in the app. Instead, at the end of the ride, we will get an email that summaries some statistics about the trip and in the email we can click on the number of stars that we want to give for that trip.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

As soon as we end the ride, it immediately asks to rate the rider.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

when we end the trip and pax get off the car


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> As soon as we end the ride, it immediately asks to rate the rider.


It doesn't just ask- it forces, since if we don't leave a rating, we can't go to the next screen where we're able to get the next rider.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> It doesn't just ask- it forces, since if we don't leave a rating, we can't go to the next screen where we're able to get the next rider.


You can still get a ping WHILE you're prompted to rate the passenger but you won't be able to access your navigation directly unless the rating has been submitted.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

The few times I have used the app as a rider I rated through the app, took a couple minutes to generate but it always popped up with a little circle picture of the driver and stars. I haven't used the pax app since July 4th though so maybe they changed it.


----------



## kmartinez3218 (Sep 26, 2015)

As a driver, Right after the ride.

As a pax on my phone I have to close pax app and reopen so the screen will pop up to rate the driver


----------



## DriverC (Nov 24, 2015)

As a driver as soon as you hit end trip,
It asks you to rate your passenger.
For most of my passangers I rate them a 5 & make it a point to rate them a 5 before they exit the vehicle. 
If I decide to rate below a 5 for some reason I wait until they exit.


----------

